# Ziploc Omelette



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Anybody else tried this?

I put two eggs, some pre-cooked chopped up bacon, onions, peppers and grated cheese in a ziploc bag. Stirred it up a little, broke the yokes. Lock the bag and throw it in boiling water for _about _10 minutes.

I can't remember where I heard this from but it sure kicks out a decent little omelette :EAT:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I've tried it a few times. It's actually not that bad, huh!? 

It's not very fun when a bag has gets a hole in it, and you end up eating watered down boiled omlet.. GROSS!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> I've tried it a few times. It's actually not that bad, huh!?
> 
> It's not very fun when a bag has gets a hole in it, and you end up eating watered down boiled omlet.. GROSS!


 -_O-

sorry...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

hunter_orange13 said:


> I've tried it a few times. It's actually not that bad, huh!?
> 
> It's not very fun when a bag has gets a hole in it, and you end up eating watered down boiled omlet.. GROSS!


Ewww.... -O,- _/O

.45 thats actually a pretty neat idea. I definitely wouldnt have considered that as a quick and easy way to cook a meal up.

I wonder how some cheese would fair in the mix? Or maybe a better idea to add after cooking?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

You can add almost anything that tastes good to it. I usually cook it for 15 minutes when I add cheese. It's a great breakfast idea when the kids are camping with you. Just get all the ingredients ready and out and let the kids load up their own bags. It's a fun breakfast.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I never heard of such a thing, sounds cool.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

You can even put in forest found mushrooms if you like!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The drawback is the bag...all plastic bags are not created equal, some might melt a little before the product is cooked. Buy a good, thick, zipper closing bag. A small cooking bag would be ideal, but I haven't found any yet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I wonder if you could use a vacuum bag. Just seal it, no vacuum. They are boilable.


Mrs Goob, who hasn't cooked since March of 1997, says she's heard of that.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is the best invention to ever hit a scout camp; throw out the water and cleanup is done. Definitely buy the strongest ziplocs for this job.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A zipper mylar bag would be perfect (dunno if there is such a thing though)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The quart sized freezer bags are perfect for these. I learned this trick from my wife's family. They do baggie omelets ever year on their camping trip. You can put whatever you want in them: bacon, cheese, green onion, mushrooms, ham, you name it. 

Vacuum bags seem like they would be ideal, but they really wouldn't. You have to have some room to be able to mix the ingredients every so often by kneading them inside the bag. The other key to doing this without melting holes in the bags, is to only do a few at a time, keep them moving inside the pot, and use a large pot so you can avoid the bags touching the sides. 

Like Huge said, they are really easy clean-up. No griddles to deal with.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've done these for years with my scouts and family. I would add - use the freezer zip bags, quart size. They are heavy enough to work. Also, after you mix up the omelet, squeeze the air out of the bag before sealing it. Then roll, with all the stuff in the bottom of the bag. Then put a rubber band around it - not tight though, just tight enough to keep it rolled up. This helps keep the bag from getting melted. And when we're out camping, I'll bring some tortillias and we put the omelet on a tortillia for a snazy breakfast burrito. And if you go that route, get the uncooked flour tortillias and cook them up on the griddle while the eggs cook. Dang good.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> .........................
> 
> Vacuum bags seem like they would be ideal, but they really wouldn't. You have to have some room to be able to mix the ingredients every so often by kneading them inside the bag. ........................................quote]
> 
> I would do it just like a ziplock bag. Seal it with some air space, no vacuum.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > .........................
> ...


Ah, gotcha. On the other hand, if you could uniformly seal it up without any air, so the package is the same thickness throughout, I bet it would cook pretty evenly.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Last year or year b4 Garyfish posted this on I think a boyscout menu question. It's a staple now. No more than 2 eggs and yes good Zip lock baggies.

One of these days I should read all the posts before I comment- I would add though--- watch how much cheese you put in- it can make it too liquidy


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Those are good, another thing I like is hobo dinners. Get some beef and some potatoes, carrots, onions, some broth. Cut the potatoes, carrots and onions up and put all of it in some tin foil put it on some hot coals and in a few minutes you have a nice hot meal. We used to do that at every scout camp.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

I've done this with my scouts a few times and it is the one food item that always works. I seem to be able to screw up nearly everything else. It also allows each boy to personalize their breakfast. I've never heard of rolling them up and holding it together with a rubber band, though. I'll have to try that next time.

Definitely squeeze all the air out of the bag before boiling. Any air that's left in will expand when you heat it, and if there's too much it could cause problems.

My wife also really likes this way of doing eggs because you don't have to use any oil.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

A good way to do this is use the vaccum sealer and set it for the wet setting. Those bags are great for boiling and it works just like the MRE bags (Meal Ready to Eat) By haveing it sealed it will cook through faster and you can just cut the top off and eat it right out of the bag.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Of course I didn't read all the post first but if you mix everything in a bowl then seal it will work fine. Once you cut the bag open you can mix it further with a spoon and enjoy. Maybe I am just too simple minded after eating some of the garbage I've eaten in the Army. All I can say is that experimenting is the best way to find what works for you. I do know that if you vaccum seal them you can cook them on the top of you truck engine or 4-wheeler or whatever. We used generators in the Army... Don't know give it a shot. Good luck.


----------



## Fishwilly (Jul 14, 2008)

Definitely get out all of the air. That is the biggest problem we have had. Like others have suggested two eggs is just right if you put in more it take a lot longer. We had one boy put in 4 eggs and lots of other ingredients and it took over a half an hour. Every time I do a campout with the scouts we have to do this (according to the boys). We always use the Ziploc Freezer bags.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds good. May have to try it with some fish recently caught fish or sausage pieces. Very healthy sounding and easy. to do for breakfast, lunch or dinner.


----------

